# completly new to model trains



## mattdocs12345 (Dec 3, 2014)

Few questions:
1. I read on few amazon reviews that KATO USA gives the highest quality stuff. It seems consistant through their reviews and most of the time they are quite reliable. What do you guys think about them? Is there anybody else who makes better and more detailed n scale? 

2. I wanted to buy a starter set. The reason is that I don't know where to even start when it comes to controller, kind of tracks (some have to be cleaned vs some don't), etc.. I went on KATO usa website and all of their starter sets are sold out... Would amazon re-seller be reliable?

3. Where can I buy single tracks and controllers so maybe I could put this stuff together myself?

4. DCC vs DC? I read a lot about DCC and it seems everbody is on board with it. But still I'd like to have people's input in here. I assume DC is tried and tested, more reliable and less likely to break down... But I also don't want to buy something that is going to become so obsolete that I will be l left behind.
Honestly I don't know how complex I will want make my set ups in the future. I read that with DC people still managed to buid complex set ups so I don't really see that much advantage over DCC.


----------



## MRLdave (Nov 1, 2011)

Welcome......
Kato is generally good stuff, and they have a good variety of starter sets and track sets to get you started. I didn't check but there are a number of online retailers who carry train sets.....model train stuff, Brooklyn locomotive works, Walthers, ect. Those retailers should have separate pieces of track, power packs, ect. as well as locomotives, cars, buildings, scenery, and everything else you'll need.

DCC vs DC depends on a number of things, like how big the layout will be, how many locos you want to run, do you want sound and other DCC only features. Many new locos can be purchased "dual mode" and will run on either system. A DCC starter system will run you $100-150 and will need to be added. But if you buy the dual mode locos (or DCC ready locos) you can always switch later if you start DC.


----------



## Owl (Oct 3, 2014)

Hi there, I'm also new to the addiction Starter kits are a great idea, but in the end I went to a reputable model train shop and bought all component stuff. DCC is pretty amazing, and very easy to set up- so for the cost of a starter kit I was lucky enough to get a second hand Digitrax controller and lots of flex track. Maybe it would be worth your while to go to a model train shop and play with their stuff? At the end of the day its a hobby where you want to touch things and see it in person. 

My locos are all Kato, and they look lovely  also they have given no problems at all

Al


----------



## matt785115 (Feb 13, 2012)

well in my opinion you have started in the best place you could! when I started a few years ago, I found this site and the help I received was saved me time and money. Listen to these guys, they have "been there, done that". Im not sure if your a "hands on" person like me, but sometimes I have to see and touch things to understand it. The videos here, youtube and model railroader helped too. Try to find a local club that has open house night, most clubs love to see new people and are willing to answer questions. Just be polite and bring a note pad. good luck, don't let all the info overwhelm you, start slow and have fun!


----------



## mattdocs12345 (Dec 3, 2014)

Okay I am still having trouble finding track + power control sets. Any suggestions? 
I really can't go to a store. I work a lot and don't have time, everything needs to be delivered via mail.


----------



## matt785115 (Feb 13, 2012)

try these, i have ordered from both and have had no problems, then there is always ebay, but im not a big fan of ebay, too many problems.
keep an eye out on here in the classified section too

http://www.fiferhobby.com/html/n_scale_train_sets.html

http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/N-Scale-Train-Sets-s/335.htm


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The on line stores suggested are very dependable model railroad dealers.
You won't go wrong with them.

But do consider starting out with DCC. DC is fine if you just want
to run one train at a time. But when you want to run 2 or more
trains you must do all sorts of isolated sections, DPDT switches,
2 or more power packs and a whole lot of annoying trouble.

With DCC. Unless you have a large layout, you simply connect the
Controller to the track. Put a couple of locos on the track. Punch a
button to make train A go. As it continues you punch another
button and train B starts running also. It's that simple. You
have individual control, starting and stopping of each while the
other continues until you tell it to do something. 

Another factor, the lights stay on. They don't dim as trains slow,
or go out when trains stop as they do on DC. The track always has
power so train lights are always on unless you use your controller
to turn them off.

Don


----------



## mattdocs12345 (Dec 3, 2014)

matt785115 said:


> try these, i have ordered from both and have had no problems, then there is always ebay, but im not a big fan of ebay, too many problems.
> keep an eye out on here in the classified section too
> 
> http://www.fiferhobby.com/html/n_scale_train_sets.html
> ...


Does this set come with DCC?
http://fiferhobbysu770.corecommerce.com/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=18908

Or do I have to purchase the chip separately and place it in myself?
What about that controller in that set?

I work 70-80 hours a week so yeah that's my life for now but I do want to start 50s-60s style n-scale set up with few minutes every day to wind down from work.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

As far as I can see that is a straight DC set.
Doesn't say DCC ready so installing a decoder not that easy.

The options are DC only. Pretty cheap

DCC ready, you have to buy a decoder and it just plugs in. More money but easier to work with. Non sound decoders are $20.00 to $30.00 

DCC equipped or DCC on board. Everything is there all you need to do is put it on the track and run it. More expensive.

DCC with sound, most expensive of all. 

Magic


----------



## matt785115 (Feb 13, 2012)

im not sure about the dcc, but it does have a power pack and track with it. If you sent them a message through their website im sure they can answer you. I have done that in the past with fifer hobby and they are great about answering questions you might have about their products


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Sounds like a nice set but appears to be DC only. 

DC is fine if you'll only be running one train at a time. Two or more require much more complex wiring and power control. That's where DCC is simpler but more money. 

You're working the kind of hours I use to and for my money the simpler the better.
Don't have much time for a complex system. 

A straight DC Loco is hard to convert to DCC but a DCC ready loco is a simple plug in operation and not that much more money. 
I didn't see any starter sets with a DCC ready loco but you could add one later 

Magic


----------



## mattdocs12345 (Dec 3, 2014)

Okay so I was thinking about doing this:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000OXI0XM...TF8&colid=3G54U3ZRJGGJC&coliid=I1D7IP93SPDZ6B

And buying this one which is DCC ready:
http://www.katousa.com/Zcart/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=65_78_158&products_id=1221

Another BIG question. Is the Track and Controller sold on Amazon DCC or DC?????
Sorry guys for all the questions. I just really want to buy the right stuff from the begining.


----------



## mattdocs12345 (Dec 3, 2014)

What I really want is Zephyr train set that's fully DCC ready.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

This is DCC installed, nothing more to do or buy.
http://www.katousa.com/Zcart/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=65_78_158&products_id=1221

Here is a low cost DCC command station, it's simple to use and set up.
Works pretty good for a not too complex layout This is what DonR uses with good success. It has limited capabilities but for what you want will work. 
http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Bachmann-44902-EZ-Command-DCC-Control-System-p/bac-44902.htm

You don't have to buy a starter set but can get individual pieces. 
As for cars, track etc. any brand of N scale products will work with these two items.
Does not have to be Kato. 

If you get track with the built in roadbed you'll need to stay with that brand.
Make sure you look at nickle silver track usually has gray roadbed. 

Go to Model train stuff and look for N scale products, they have a lot of stuff there. 
https://www.modeltrainstuff.com

Magic


----------



## wsboyette (Jan 25, 2014)

Kato is some of the best stuff available.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

DCC on Board or DCC Equipped are definitely going to
be prominent in the promotion and the packaging
of any loco or set being offered if it is DCC.

So, if you don't see DCC on Board or DCC Equipped,
It's DC. It may say DCC Ready, but it is still DC.

To those of us already converted to DCC any plain
DC set is obsolete. In practice, however, it is
still very much alive.

There are several reasons why DCC is a superior
system. You can run 2 or more trains on the
same track and control each independently which
cannot be done with DC.

To have a large layout with several trains running
as DC you must have a panel full of switches and
complex wiring.

With DCC you have 2 wires that go to the track.
No panel of switches and nor rats nest of wires.

When you slow a DC train it's lights dim. They go out
when it stops. Lights stay on and don't dim no matter
what the trains are doing.

To get started on a budget watch this Forum's For Sale
or Trade, also watch Ebay and Amazon. Another source
of used Train stuff is Craig'slist, in their Toys and Games
or Collectibles sections.

Don


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

wsboyette said:


> Kato is some of the best stuff available.


Atlas locos are also excellent and I would say their detailing is better but the Kato motors are superb. 

Don't mess with DC, DCC a is just so affordable now. I have just bought a NCE Power Cab and it's so easy to program and operate. If you have to convert a loco to DCC you might find it a bit challenging in N, the parts are very small!


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

mattdocs12345 said:


> Does this set come with DCC?
> http://fiferhobbysu770.corecommerce.com/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=18908
> 
> Or do I have to purchase the chip separately and place it in myself?
> ...


Sorry about the late post here.

Matt , That set is DC and a DCC system would need to be purchased later and the locomotive is DCC ready. In Fact here is a video of an install on it.
http://www.fiferhobby.com/html/decoder_install_on_kato_e5.html

Mike


----------

